# Invasive grass, need ID/help



## Ruark (Mar 22, 2012)

Can somebody tell me what kind of weed or "grassy weed" this is? I'm sure you've seen it. It grows "flat" with stems radiating out up to 2 feet or longer, then they curve upward into vertical stems sticking straight up 12-18 inches. Sometimes the entire plant can be almost 4 feet wide. About half of our front yard is now consumed by this stuff, and it's spreading rapidly in our pastures. The rest is bermuda.

If you dig it up, it leaves a hole in the ground the size of a salad bowl. Is there any way to control it, or can we at least identify it? These pics were right after mowing it. The center part looks dry and dead, and the radiating stems are green.

One person said it was "Dallisgrass" but to me Dallisgrass looks sparser - this stuff is really thick. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks like crowsfoot. Where are you located?

Ralph


----------



## Ruark (Mar 22, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> Looks like crowsfoot. Where are you located?
> 
> Ralph


North central Texas, just south of Hamilton. This stuff is very common around here. I checked crowsfoot on Google Images, and it's not this flat.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very difficult to say without leaves and stems to help identify......but from looking at the pics it puts me in mind of "barnyard" grass. It usually results from thin stands of desirable grasses....or barren spots.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Ruark (Mar 22, 2012)

Best suggestion so far is that it's King Ranch Bluestem. Bad stuff, no selective herbicides.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IMHO it's not Dallis grass or King Ranch BS. Photo is KR BS If this is in a Coastal field & it were my field I'd spray 12 oz of glysophate per acre shortly after removing the hay


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks somewhat like goosegrass.


----------

